# Denver, Colorado OIS



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

Denver, Colorado — On Sunday, June 13, 2021 at approximately 5:30pm, an individual called 911 to report a male was firing a handgun at a white Mercedes, that was parked in the 1500 block of north ulster street. The caller provided a description of the male, who was later identified as 30-year-old Duane Manzanares. Uniformed Denver police officers promptly responded and located the described vehicle on ulster street. Upon examining the vehicle and the surrounding area officers located multiple bullet shell casings and bullet defects in the Mercedes. An officer met with the 911 caller and confirmed the information that had been provided. The witness provided a description of Manzanares and advised he was walking eastbound on Colfax. While an officer remained with the witness to obtain additional information, other uniform patrol officers began driving in the area attempting to locate Manzanares. Two officers were traveling westbound on east Colfax avenue, when they observed Manzanares walking eastbound. Manzanares was on the south side of the street approaching Yosemite street.

One Officer observed the grip of a handgun sticking out of the back of Manzanares' waistband. The observation of the firearm was communicated to her partner and to other responding officers. Around that time uniformed officers arrive in the area in a marked Denver police vehicle, both officers observed Manzanares and recognized he matched the description of the subject. The officer saw the firearm tucked into the right rear side of Manzanares' waistband. The officers made a U-turn and positioned their vehicles in the eastbound lanes of east Colfax avenue to contact Manzanares. When officers contacted Manzanares he was standing on the sidewalk just west of Yosemite street, at the entrance to a parking lot. The officers exited their vehicles and drew their duty handguns, directing them towards Manzanares. Manzanares began consuming alcohol from a small container he was carrying and questioned why he was being contacted. Officers gave clear direction to Manzanares to keep his hands up and put his hands on his head, so his hands would not be near the visible firearm.

Manzanares did not comply with this direction. Officer whiteman verbally acknowledged the presence of Manzanares' firearm, as he attempted to direct Manzanares' movements and de-escalate the situation. Manzanares became agitated and argumentative. Manzanares discarded the bottle of alcohol he consumed onto the street, he then moved his right hand towards his waist while moving his left hand behind his back. The officers feared Manzanares was retrieving the firearm to shoot at them, or others in the immediate area. At that time three officers discharged their weapons multiple times. The officers stopped firing their weapons when they believed Manzanares no longer posed a threat. Several of the rounds that were fired struck Manzanares and he fell to the ground. Officers approached Manzanares, removed the firearm from his waistband and began rendering medical aid, to include the application of multiple tourniquets and pressure to his wounds. Manzanares was transported to a local hospital by ambulance where he was pronounced deceased.


----------



## HigherEDLawman (Aug 18, 2021)

Threat eliminated, quick reaction by officers lead to them all going home safely to their loving families and leaves one family screaming that he was a good guy and did nothing wrong.


----------

